# Biggest 'eye through the ice?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So, what's your biggest walleye through the ice?

Tell about it and post some pics!

Me, 16 inches probably. Nothing too exciting. I think on Ashtabula.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Mine was about 6 pounds, also on Ash about 5 years ago. Caught on a dead stick with a fathead by the way.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a walleye from Star Lake in MN that weighed 9.5 on the wall. My biggest in ND is only 5 or 6 pounds.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This was a pretty good day a few years ago on Lake of the Woods. 26", 23", and several smaller ones with some perch and pike on the side.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I just about lit bennelliblaster's house on fire about this time last year pulling one through the hole for him at adobon last year. he never did ask me back lol :beer:


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

I pulled an honest ten pound greenback on the red this past sunday... what a pig! Giant beerbelly full of eggs.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Probabaly 18" for me!! On the Res.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

26 1/2 incher out of New Johns about ten years ago. Them were the good old days on that lake.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've pulled two out of Sak, both being right around 28"ers. Both released.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

31" 10lb 6 oz on Devils Lake late ice April 9th 1996. Fishing in 5 of water with 3 feet of ice leaving only a couple of feet to get the ol girls head turned up the hole.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dosch, that's the stuff you hear and always makes you wonder.

Just curious, what triggered you to fish in 2 ft of water?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

29.5" on the Gull lake Chain.

Still my biggest, just can't break the 30" mark.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Dosch, that's the stuff you hear and always makes you wonder.
> 
> Just curious, what triggered you to fish in 2 ft of water?


Either he can't swim, or that's all the line he had on his snoopy pole


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

27 3/4" 9.2lber last Feb out on DL on a tip up. C&R 4 fish that day that were all over 23". Thats all we caught.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

This big enough for ya?

[siteimg]6026[/siteimg]


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Dosch, that's the stuff you hear and always makes you wonder.
> 
> Just curious, what triggered you to fish in 2 ft of water?


Funny you ask..I was walking out to fish that morning and I hadn't been to bed yet so I was a little shaky to begin with. Had the auger over one shoulder and a bucket with my rods in the other hand and I was heading to where I fished the night before.

Well I slipped big time and everything went flying including the auger on top of me.So I just said Fock it and started fishing their and probably caught 10 northerns in about an hour before old betsy bit.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I can honestly say that I have only caught one eye in my life through the ice and it was a huge 14"er...would of had it mounted but couldn't afford it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAAHHHHH.........right around 16-17"


----------

